# Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2006)

*Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht/ Fotoanleitung*

Da in meinem Bekanntenkreis immer wieder die Frage aufkommt, wie man eine Forelle beizt, möchte ich euch meine Methode einmal vorstellen.
Das ist garnicht so schwer und schmeckt einfach super.

Zuerst einmal zu den Zutaten:

1. Salz
2. Zucker
3. Pfeffer
4. Dill
5. Alufolie
6. Natürlich Fisch

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/8250/beizen001vm0.th.jpg

Nun zu der Zubereitung:

Aus dem Salz, dem Zucker und dem Pfeffer (schwarz oder weiß ist egal, ich habe schwarzen genommen) stellt man im Verhältnis 3:2:1 eine Gewürzmischung her.

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/1078/beizen003qg1.th.jpg

Das Fischfilet (in meinem Fall ein Lachsfilet) legt man, mit der Hautseite nach unten, auf ein ausreichend großes Stück Alufolie (Wegen den Reflexen durch den Blitz, habe ich für das Foto Backpapier genommen)

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/808/beizen005ic1.th.jpg

Die Fleischseite bestreut man dann mit der Gewürzmischung.

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/6589/beizen006gr1.th.jpg

Anschließend wird das ganze mit reichlich Dill bedeckt (am liebsten natürlich frischer, es geht aber auch tiefgefrorener wie z.B. der von Feinkost Albrecht)

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/2730/beizen007ij5.th.jpg

Nun rollt man das Filet zusammen mit der Alufolie auf

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/1338/beizen008ax8.th.jpg  http://img144.*ih.us/img144/1751/beizen009qj4.th.jpg

Die so entstandende Rolle veschließt man an beiden Seiten, stellt sie hochkannt in ein Ton- oder Keramikgefäß...

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/220/beizen010kc7.th.jpg

... und stellt das ganze für 3 - 4 Tage in den Kühlschrank, wobei man die Rolle alle 12 Stunden um 180° dreht, so das der entstehende Sud durch das Filet fließen kann.

*Ganz wichtig ist, egal wie neugierig man ist, die Rolle auf gar keinen Fall öffnen um zu sehen wie weit da ganze schon ist!*

Den Sud, der dabei auch aus der Rolle läuft, am Ende nicht wegschütten, da er eine super Grundlage für eine leckere Senfsauce ist.

Soweit zur Zubereitung.

Und da das jetzt sozusagen ein Livebericht war, müßt ihr euch bis zum Resultat und den letzten Fotos vom fertigen Gravedlachs, genauso wie ich, bis Samstag gedulden.......


Senfsauce:

60 g scharfer Senf
10 g Senfpulver
60 g Zucker
1 EL Weinessig
3 EL Beizflüßigkeit

Senf mit Senfpulver, Zucker und Weinessig gut verrühren.
3 EL von der Beizflüßigkeit dazugeben und rühren, bis sich der Zucker aufgelöst und alles miteinander verbunden hat.

@ Thomas 9904
Wenn ich die letzten Fotos habe gibts das ganze natürlich auch fürs Magazin :q :q


----------



## Noby (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Hep
Das hört sich super lecker an ! Trifft sich gut den bald ist in unserem See wieder Weihnachtsangeln,da werden auch grosse Forellen eingesetzt und ich hoffe ich werde eine fangen.Dann werde ich es ausprobieren.
Werde berichten.
Gruß Noby  #6


----------



## Medve (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Du solltest den Fisch allerdings in Haushaltsfolie einwickeln, Alufolie ist fürs Beizen nicht geeignet. ;-)

Gruss
Kevin


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Medve schrieb:


> Du solltest den Fisch allerdings in Haushaltsfolie einwickeln, Alufolie ist fürs Beizen nicht geeignet. ;-)
> 
> Gruss
> Kevin



Ich habe mit Alufolie noch nie irgendwelche schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht auch nicht nach über 50 gebeizten Filets.
Werde es aber beim nächsten Mal ausprobieren.
Man ist ja für alle Anregungen offen......#6 



Btw: Guck dir mal das Blinker Video Räuchern an, da wird es auch mit Alufolie gemacht. #c 

Das aber nur am Rande


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



> @ Thomas 9904
> Wenn ich die letzten Fotas habe gibts das ganze natürlich auch fürs Magazin


So lob ich mir das ))))


----------



## Reisender (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Hast du schön einfach da gestellt !!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey: So kann jeder es mal versuchen der Lachs wie ich Liebe. :l

Ein Fettes Lob von mir Katze....#6#6#6


----------



## Medve (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Garfield0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Alufolie noch nie irgendwelche schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht auch nicht nach über 50 gebeizten Filets.
> Werde es aber beim nächsten Mal ausprobieren.
> Man ist ja für alle Anregungen offen......#6
> 
> ...


 
durch das Salz lösen sich in der Alufolie angeblich Schadstoffe. kann Dir leider nicht mehr sagen wo ich die Info her habe, habe mich aber mal drangehalten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

GENIAL! Ich habe mal gelesen man könne die Filets auch in Butterbrotpapier einwickeln. |rolleyes


----------



## shorty 38 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Hallo, wer die Möglichkeit hat den Fisch einzuschweißen, sollte ihn in einem ausreichend großen Folienbeutel einschweißen. Es tropft nichts in den Kühlschrank und bei ausreichend Vakuumdruck erspart ihr euch das Beschweren der Filets. Tolle Ergebnisse habe ich mit Heringsfilets in der oben genannten Lake erzielt. Die Einlegzeit sollte aber bei Hering 48 Stunden nicht überschreiten. Gruß Shorty


----------



## HD4ever (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

sieht dat lecker aus !!!! |bla: 
wie gut das ich bald endlich ne riesen fette Meerforelle fangen werde :m


----------



## Uwe_H (15. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Jetzt wirds wieder pervers...meinerseits natürlich nur...vor dem Bestreuen mit der Würzmischung würde ich jetzt mal das Filet mit einer feinen "Lachslotion" behandeln, diese wird folgendermassen hergestellt:

Man nehme etwas Honig in ein Schälchen, stellt dieses dann in die Mikrowelle und gibt kurz Vollgas, dadurch wird der Honig schön flüssig...dann gibt man in den Honig (jetzt kommt es endlich) einen guten Schuss Whiskey, am besten einen sehr rauchig intensiven (ich empfehle hier den Laphroaig 10 Jahre alt, da stimmt noch der Preis mit rund 25 Talern die Flasche), dann alles schön verrühren und drauf auf das Filet, mit einem Backpinsel lässt sich diese Lachslotion schön auf das Fleisch auftragen, das Fleisch ist jetzt gut feucht, dadurch halten dann auch die Gewürze schön auf dem Fisch.

Weil ja schon Honig drauf ist kann man dann den Zucker etwas (wirklich nur etwas!!!) reduzieren!!!

Der Whiskey verbreitet wunderbare Aromen in dem Fischfleisch, und das nicht zu intensiv!!!

Und wenn es auf Weihnachten zugeht kann man es auch noch mit etwas Kardamom und Zimt in der Würzmischung ausprobieren!!!


----------



## sunny (16. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Werde die ganze Sache heute Abend mal ausprobieren, nur die Beizzeit werde ich etwas kürzer halten.

Ein Frage habe ich noch. Drehst du das Filet mit der Folie ein oder drehst du erst das Filet ein und wickelst dann die Folie darum?


----------



## ajaekel (16. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Hallo,

sehr gut ist auch, wenn man auf die Gewürzmischung noch über den Dill einige Orangenscheiben legt und dann erst alles schließt.

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



sunny schrieb:


> Ein Frage habe ich noch. Drehst du das Filet mit der Folie ein oder drehst du erst das Filet ein und wickelst dann die Folie darum?



Steht doch oben: 


> http://img226.*ih.us/img226/1338/beizen008ax8.th.jpg
> Nun rollt man das Filet zusammen mit der Alufolie auf


----------



## sunny (16. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Wer lesen kann und so ...... |uhoh: . Danke .


----------



## djoerni (16. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

@sunny
dann weißt du ja was du am 25. mitbringen kannst


----------



## Stokker (16. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Und wie lange ist das ganze dann nach dem Beizen haltbar ???


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Stokker schrieb:


> Und wie lange ist das ganze dann nach dem Beizen haltbar ???



Im Kühlschrank gut ne Woche, das haben meine Filets allerdings noch nie erlebt......:m


----------



## Stokker (17. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Garfield0815 schrieb:


> Im Kühlschrank gut ne Woche, das haben meine Filets allerdings noch nie erlebt......:m


 
So ist es richtig


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Soderle, wir haben Samstag und weiter gehts.....

Leider muß ich zu meinem Bedauern festellen, daß ich nichts mehr habe, alles schon weg....:c :c :c :c :c 

Aber nichts desto trotz, hier die restlichen Bilder:

Nach 3-4 Tagen hat sich in dem Topf eine mehr oder weniger große Menge Flüßigkeit angesammelt, die Grundlage für eine Super Senfsauce.

http://img67.*ih.us/img67/4636/img3575cj1.th.jpg

Nach dem ausrollen sieht unser Filet etwa so aus.

http://img385.*ih.us/img385/7617/img3576hj6.th.jpg

Die Gewürzmischung und der Dill wird nun abgekrazt und das Filet mit Küchenpapier trocken getupft.
Mit einem Lachsmesser werden nun dünner scheiben von dem Filet abgeschnitten und z.B. mit Weißbrot, Senfsuce und/oder Meerrettich serviert.

http://img385.*ih.us/img385/5090/img3577mr8.th.jpg

Und nun, viel Spaß beim ausprobieren und Guten Appetit........


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

lecker !!!! |bla: 

ich habe bisher erst einmal ne richtig dicke Steelhead aus der Ostsee gebeitzt ....
nach der "Gewürz- und Dillbehandlung" dann einfach auf dem Filitierbrett gelassen, oben noch nen Brett und nen Stein drauf (der die Flüssigkeit dann etwas rauspresst) ...
dann immer 2 mal am Tag umgedreht und das auch über 3-4 Tage ... kühl im Keller gestanden ...
kann mich dran erinnern das es wirklich ne superleckere Sache war :m
denke das ich das hoffentlich demnächst mal wieder ausprobieren werde wenn ich das dazugehörige erwischt haben werde ...


----------



## Stokker (19. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Beim Aldi gibt es Alaska Wildlachs im Stück tiefgefroren. Sollte man mal probieren den zu beizen ??


----------



## Marc38120 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Ich Beize so, wie es Garfield macht. Wer allgemein Tipps braucht zum Räuchern sollte sich das video von Blinker "Räuchern & Grillen" zulegen


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Stokker schrieb:


> Beim Aldi gibt es Alaska Wildlachs im Stück tiefgefroren. *Sollte man mal probieren den zu beizen* ??



Auf jeden Fall.
Hab ich auch schon gemacht, geht super..


----------



## Stokker (19. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

@Garfield
Das wird gleich morgen mal angekurbelt. Lange fackeln sollte man ja bei Leckereien nicht. 
Deine Bilder sprechen für sich....#6


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Stokker schrieb:


> @Garfield
> Das wird gleich morgen mal angekurbelt. Lange fackeln sollte man ja bei Leckereien nicht.
> Deine Bilder sprechen für sich....#6



Und geschmeckt hat das .....:q


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sieht dat lecker aus !!!! |bla:
> wie gut das ich bald endlich ne riesen fette Meerforelle fangen werde :m




na schau an .....
das ging damit ja viel schneller als gedacht ! :q
nun komme ich mal auf dein Rezept demnächst zürück !!!! #6


----------



## Garfield0815 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> na schau an .....
> das ging damit ja viel schneller als gedacht ! :q
> nun komme ich mal auf dein Rezept demnächst zürück !!!! #6



Glückwunsch zum Superfisch und viel Spaß beim beizen....


----------



## Snapster (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Entschuldigt meine dumme Frage, aber ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung was das Beizen und Räuchern angeht. 

Aber sehe ich es richtig und der Fisch ist nach dem Beizen fertig? sprich zum verzehr geeignet, oder wird er dann noch geräuchert bzw. kann man ihn noch räuchern oder wie wo was? 

Wie gesagt dumme Frage, aber war mir noch nicht ganz ersichtlich.

Dankööö...

MfG Snapster#h


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Garfield0815 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Superfisch und viel Spaß beim beizen....




danke !!!
den hatte ich und es war bzw ist suuuperlecker !!!! :m
ging nur nicht so gant mit der Rolle ... waren irgendwie zu dick die Filetstücke zum einrollen ...  ... aber geschmacklich astrein !!!


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Snapster schrieb:


> Aber sehe ich es richtig und der Fisch ist nach dem Beizen fertig? sprich zum verzehr geeignet,



wenn der seine "Gewürzkur" hinter sich hat kannst du ihn gleich essen !
Ist das gleiche wie der Graved Lachs den du für teures Geld kaufen kannst ... :m


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Habe im Sommer den graved Lachs der bei meinem Vater auf der Betriebsjubileum übrig gebliegen ist nächsten tag auf den Grill geschmissen. Ober Lecker , kann ich nur Empfehlen.


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Snapster schrieb:


> Entschuldigt meine dumme Frage, aber ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung was das Beizen und Räuchern angeht.
> 
> Aber sehe ich es richtig und der Fisch ist nach dem Beizen fertig? sprich zum verzehr geeignet, oder wird er dann noch geräuchert bzw. kann man ihn noch räuchern oder wie wo was?
> 
> ...



Zum ersten, es gibt keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten.
Es hieß schon in meiner Kindheit, "wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm".

Zu deiner Frage....
Ja, der Fisch ist nach der Beizzeit fertig zum Verzehr.

Du musst dann nur noch die Gewürzmasse abkratzen, den Fisch mit Küchenpapier abtupfen und dann in hauchdünne Scheiben schneiden.
Je dünner, desto leckerer  :q :q :q 

Dafür hat der Handel spezielle Lachsmesser parat, kosten nicht die Welt und du kannst damit wirklich richtig dünn schneiden.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Und auch meine größere Forelle hat uns gestern sehr gut geschmeckt bzw. schmeckt uns auch heute noch astrein - Danke Stephan für Deine Anleitung und das Rezept :m:m:m:m!!!

LG aus der Eifel

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Garfield0815 schrieb:


> spezielle Lachsmesser



.... ach ... da werd ich mal nach schauen ! :m


----------



## Finn (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Grüß Dich Garfield,

Du, das hört sich in der Tat super lecker an. 
Habe noch eine Lachsforelle von 6 kg in der Truhe liegen und werde es wohl in der nächsten Zeit probieren!
Habe gelesen, mit Haushaltsfolie würde es besser gehen. 
Falls Du dieses schon ausprobiert haben solltest wäre es schön von Dir zu hören, ob es wirklich besser ist oder ob es voll in die Hose ging!!!!!!
Vielleicht hast Du ja sogar noch einen Tip für mich von wegen kalträuchern. Geht dabei mehr um's fertig machen der Filets
als um's räuchern selbst! 
Wäre schön von Dir zu hören...

Bis dann.....

Finn


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Garfield0815 schrieb:


> spezielle Lachsmesser parat, kosten nicht die Welt



grad mal geguckt .....
die kosten von bis ... :m
auch Exemplare bis 200 EUR gesehen |rolleyes


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Finn schrieb:


> Grüß Dich Garfield,
> Habe gelesen, mit Haushaltsfolie würde es besser gehen.
> Falls Du dieses schon ausprobiert haben solltest wäre es schön von Dir zu hören, ob es wirklich besser ist oder ob es voll in die Hose ging!!!!!!
> Vielleicht hast Du ja sogar noch einen Tip für mich von wegen kalträuchern. Geht dabei mehr um's fertig machen der Filets
> ...


Ich habe es bis jetzt immer mit Alufolie gemacht und nie irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mit Haushaltsfolie wird es auch gehen, der Zweck der Folie ist ja der, daß du das Filet aufrollen kannst und das ganze dann nicht mehr auseinaderf ällt.
Zum Thema Kalträuchern kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, daß habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.



HD4ever schrieb:


> grad mal geguckt .....
> die kosten von bis ... :m
> auch Exemplare bis 200 EUR gesehen |rolleyes



Meins hat damal um 15 Euro gekostet und reicht vollkommen aus.

Das z.B.reicht vollkommen aus.....


----------



## Uwe_H (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Finn schrieb:


> Grüß Dich Garfield,
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du ja sogar noch einen Tip für mich von wegen kalträuchern. Geht dabei mehr um's fertig machen der Filets
> als um's räuchern selbst!
> ...




Was willst du denn zum Kalträuchern genau wissen???


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

so - grad das 2. große Stück in Angriff genommen !
mach es nun allerdings etwas anders weil sich die großen Stücke einfach schlecht zusammenrollen lassen ...
einfach aufs Brett legen, Brett oben drauf, beschweren und ab damit in den Kühlschrank (oder bei dem Temperaturen einfach raus damit...
dann wie gehabt alle 12 Std abgießen und umdrehen ! #h


----------



## Finn (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Garfield0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe es bis jetzt immer mit Alufolie gemacht und nie irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Mit Haushaltsfolie wird es auch gehen, der Zweck der Folie ist ja der, daß du das Filet aufrollen kannst und das ganze dann nicht mehr auseinaderf ällt.
> Zum Thema Kalträuchern kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, daß habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> grad mal geguckt .....
> die kosten von bis ... :m
> auch Exemplare bis 200 EUR gesehen |rolleyes


Grüß Dich Jörg,
Du, entschuldige, bin noch nicht ganz wach........... Nachtschicht!!!!!!
Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, Du hast die Frage gestellt von wegen Lachsmesser? Wenn ja guck mal bei www.Messerundmehr.de rein!
Hab mir gerade ein Filetiermesser der Firma Marttiini, Finnland gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Haben auch ein Lachsmesser im Sortiment, welches ich aber noch nicht habe. (Noch nicht) Ich denke, der Preis ist auch ok. Kostet um die 30 Euro!
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiter helfen

Cu

Finn


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Medve schrieb:


> Du solltest den Fisch allerdings in Haushaltsfolie einwickeln, Alufolie ist fürs Beizen nicht geeignet. ;-)
> 
> Gruss
> Kevin



Um nochmal auf Medves Vorschlag zurück zu kommen.....

*NIE MEHR WIEDER MIT HAUSHALTSFOLIE*
Ich beize im Moment ein Lachsfilet mit ca 1,5 kg aus Mangel an Alufolie mit Haushaltsfolie.

Nie mehr wieder.

1. Die Rolle hält nicht.
2. Es gibt eine Riesen Sauerei, weil die Beizflüssigkeit nicht richtig abfließen kann. Man muß Löcher einstechen, daraus folgt dann....
3. Wenn man die Rolle zum halten bekommen hat wird sie nach 3 maligem wenden total instabil.

Zu der Frage ,ich weiß nicht mehr von wem, ob ich es schonmal mit Haushaltsfolie probiert habe, kann ich jetzt sagen,* ja*,
und, *ich werde es nicht nochmal machen, auch nicht im Notfall.*


----------



## Buster (15. März 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Also ich hab gestern 2 Filets von einer 2,5 kg Forelle gebeizt - ich hab Haushaltsfolie genommen da das mit dem aufrollen nicht so geklappt hat. Ich hab das Filet-Paket allerdings in eine Schale gelegt und von oben mit 2kg beschwert. Ich habs heute schon mal umgedreht und dabei festgestellt das sich reichlich Wasser angesammelt hat und seh ich das richtig das ich diese Flüssigkeit häufiger abgiessen muss ?
Wenn ja wirds ja noch nicht zu spät sein da es erst seit 24 Stunden beizt.
Wie lange muss ich eigentlich beizen bis der Fisch "durch" ist ?
Wie gesagt Filets von einer 2,5 kg Forelle ?

bin dankbar für jeden Tip |wavey:


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*



Buster schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern 2 Filets von einer 2,5 kg Forelle gebeizt - ich hab Haushaltsfolie genommen da das mit dem aufrollen nicht so geklappt hat. Ich hab das Filet-Paket allerdings in eine Schale gelegt und von oben mit 2kg beschwert. Ich habs heute schon mal umgedreht und dabei festgestellt das sich reichlich Wasser angesammelt hat und *seh ich das richtig das ich diese Flüssigkeit häufiger abgiessen muss ?*
> Wenn ja wirds ja noch nicht zu spät sein da es erst seit 24 Stunden beizt.
> Wie lange muss ich eigentlich beizen bis der Fisch "durch" ist ?
> *Wie gesagt Filets von einer 2,5 kg Forelle ?*
> ...



Bloss nicht abgiessen....#d 
Der Sud ist die wichtigste Grundlage für eine schöne leckere Senfsauce.
Rezept siehe Beitrag eins.

Zur Beizzeit:
Ich denke pro Filet hast du ca. 1 kg.
Eine Beizzeit von 2 -3 Tagen sollte ausreichen.


----------



## schwedenopa (27. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Vielleicht noch ein kleines anderes Rezept,
wie ich Lax ohne Folie beizen kann:
 Lax säubern. Die Filets einmal in der Mitte trennen, mit Pfefferkörnern belegen, etwas Zuckern, Wacholderbeeren zerdrückt auf den Fisch legen und dann noch mit Dill belegen.
Anschliesend 1 Zitrone und 1 Apfelsine waschen und die Schale über den Lax reiben ( 1 kg Lax sollten die Schale von je einer Zitrone und Apfelsine bekommen ).
Dann den Saft von je einer Hälfte Zitrone und Apfelsine über den Lax auspressen.
Anschliesend die Laxseiten mit groben Salz bestreuen.
Anschliesend die Laxseiten offen liegend im Kühlschrank stehen lassen.
Danach die Seiten zusammen klappen. Jeden Tag die Seiten wenden, damit die Seiten nacheinander im Sud liegen können.
Nach 4-5 Tagen kann der Lax dann gegessen werden.
Dazu brauch man einen größeren Teller.
Mengen sind Geschmackssache und man muß es ein wenig ausprobieren.
Mache es sehr oft, das ich mir frischen Lax kaufe und ihn dann selbst Beize.

Dazu noch ein Rezept einer würzigen Ölbeize zum Grillen von Fisch:
2 Eßl. frische Majoranblätter, 6 zerdrückte Wacholderbeeren, 1 Eßl. Meerretich aus dem Glas, 1 Eßl. grünen Pfeffer, 1 Tl. Salz und 1/2 Tl. Knoblauchsalz miteinander Vermengen, danach
5 Eßl. Weinessig, 1 kleiner Spritzer Tobasco, 1 Eßl. Honig einrühren und abgedeckt etwa 30 Minuten stehen lassen.
Dann 1/8 Liter Olivenöl aufgießen und im geschlossenen Gefäß gut durchschütteln. Anschliesend kann man den Fisch damit bestreichen.
Ausprobieren und sehen, ob es schmeckt.
Viel Spass beim Grillen.
Schwedenopa.


----------



## schneidermann (30. März 2010)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Moin, moin,

habe nach einem Rezept zum Beizen gesucht (fürs Osterfrühstück bei Muttern) und werde meine 2,3kg Forelle entsprechend bearbeitzen. Fettes Rezept, habe jetzt schon Hunger.

lg der Schneidermann


----------



## zanderohli (9. April 2010)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Hallo. Ich habe gerade meine gebeizten Filets probiert. SEHR LECKER.
Vielen Dank für dieses Rezept bzw die zubereitung.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forelle/Lachs beizen leicht gemacht*

Hallo Boardies!
Ich habe vor 2 Wochen meine ersten selbst gebeizten Filets (Forelle 1,0 kg) probiert.  Klasse Rezept & sehr lecker!

Dank fürs Rezept & Anleitung !  #h


----------

